# Navy bonus check, if you could have any bike what would it be?



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

About to have some good cash flow comin in and going to be selling my IH to get a dedicated downhill rig and a dedicated single crown freeride rig. Thinking Rocky Mountain, Knolly, Yeti, or Nicolai. This thread is more just for fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd put it in the bank and save it for a house.



Or spend it on hookers and blow. But I guess if I have to choose a bike, maybe it would be a Knolly Delirium or V-Tach, cuz I hear those are balls out.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

or way for the new DH bike. 

or a jedi

or a revolt

or a dw DHR

Or a bucket


----------



## bagpuss (May 26, 2009)

Yeti 303........http://www.yeticycles.com/#/ourrides/303R_DH/ANO._BLACK/

Without a doubt!!!


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Is it an enlistment bonus or a reenlistment bonus? If its enlistment bonus I say youd better bank as much of the cash as possible. Realistically you should bank it either way. 

For the fun of the thread though... Im kind of digging my Reign X1 for the midtravel variety freeride/ all mountain/ xstuntry type riding. I was looking in the 7" travel range and used though so my options were limited to the big box bikes (Sx Trails, Nomads, Bullits.) 

I was also looking at a used Glory 1 (single crown variety) but decided it would be a bit over kill for where Im mostly riding. 

If money werent an issue Intense was just at a local event with demo bikes and the Uzzi VP (7- 7.5 adjust.) and 951 were really nice.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> I'd put it in the bank and save it for a house.
> 
> Or spend it on hookers and blow. But I guess if I have to choose a bike, maybe it would be a Knolly Delirium or V-Tach, cuz I hear those are balls out.


lol Hookers and blow with a Navy bonus check would probably result in him in the brig and having to pay back the bonus.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would be looking at the dw-dhr or a reign x. Don't spend it all man.


----------



## colonel angus (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry this is off topic, but my son is leaving in a few weeks for boot (Illinois), and wil be working in aviation electronics. I'm hoping he gets stationed here on the west coast. Where are you stationed?


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Money no object, just for the hell of it:

Freeride bike - Knolly V-Tach with a Totem. Full 2009 Saint group (at least brakes & cranks). 

DH Bike - Perhaps an Evil Revolt, a Sinister F-Bomb (see what a well designed single pivot is all about) or a Canfield Jedi, depending on what and where you are riding. Your choice of a Fox 40RC2 or a 2010 Boxxer. I'd still stick with the Saint cranks and brakes. Deemax wheels, just because.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, I'll play.

DH - Evil Revolt or Canfield Jedi.
FR - Intense Uzzi VP

That should put a nice hole in that wad.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Intense 951 or Canfield Jedi running a Elka Stage 5.

Boxxer 2010 WC, Saint cranks and brakes, Mavic Deemax 2009 wheelset, Sram X9 etc.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I was going to say canfield Jedi but I guess that's already been covered. 

For DH I'd probably go with one of the Purgatory bikes offerings. Most likely the Spaghetti Legs. Every couple months I go to that website and just drool over those bikes.

For FR I'd probably go with a Scott Gambler FR, or a Knolly V-Tach. I dunno, I don't think much about freeride rigs I guess.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Canfield Jedi with Roco
I9 wheels
Hammer Schmidt
Elixer CR brakes
Thompson post
WTB Rocket V seat
Diety bars
Twenty6 stem
Gravity Lite cranks


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

yeti 303 or yeti 303r-dh without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Bonus from going in? Or coming out?
Bank it if in....
If out, JEDI !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

wow...everyones going for the jedis...well if you're getting both, def get a jedi and a can diggle...or a v10 and driver 8. it'd be cool to have bike that would ride kind of similarly so you wouldn't feel uncomfortable on either


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

You do realize that your bonus check is going going to be heavily taxed, and possably distributed annually on your enlistment date, per year of your enlistment/re-enlistment. You might want to check and make sure you will be recieving it in one lump sum, and how much tax is going to be taken out., before you start selling off your bikes, and getting your hopes up.

I re-enlisted in the Army National Guard, and I was burned like this. To make things worst, I was transfered to a different unit, and had to switch jobs which disqaulified me from receiving the remaining 3/4rths of my bonus check. :madman:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Trek session 88 DH

Mavic EX721 laced to blue hope pro2 hubs
Nuke proof bars
Straitline Blue pedals and stem
Manitou Revox ISX air rear shock
Totem Coil or 2010 BOXXER team up front
Avid Elixir R's

That be the start of my dream build


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

08nwsula said:


>


H#LL YEAH!


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Either a Evil Revolt, Intense 951 or wait for the DW DHR.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Evil Revolt.
Antidote.
Lapiere.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Jedi
Revolt


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

303 the frame is *only* $3780!!!


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Evil Revolt.
Commencal Supreme DH.
Yeti 303-R.
Intense 951.

In that order.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

1. Session 88
2. Commencal Supreme
3. non-dw Turner DHR 
4. Yeti 303R


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

huntandride said:


> 303 the frame is *only* $3780!!!


Cool. Slap a new Dorado on there and you're pushing 7g before you even start looking at brakes, wheels, deraileurs, crankset, and what not...


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for playin along everyone, its cool to see what everyone drools over out there. it is an enlistment bonus, and so being i am going to bank the majority of it, i just feel the need to buy myself a nice gift with all the extra dough, i figure if you blow your money on something you enjoy doing then it is money well spent :thumbsup:


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I am biased but I would spend it on a Rocky Flatline Pro 










I agree with your philosophy of spending the money on something you will enjoy. Enjoy it whilst you still can and dont save it to buy souvenirs on a cruise boat when your 70


----------



## linusplatt (Oct 20, 2007)

For me it would definetly have to be a 2010 DW DHR... No doubt about it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The new Knolly DH rig is shaping up real nice.

You might not even have to pay for it if you come up with a clever name:

http://knollybikes.com/contest


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Karpiel Disco Volante


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

DH
Morewood Makulu
Morewood Izumu
Cove Shocker
Commencal Supreme

FR
Cove STD
Commencal Furious
Canfield Can-diggle
Transition Bottle Rocket


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

DH -
Banshee Legend
Canfield Jedi 
Evil Revolt

FR
Banshee Wildcard (oops Have one of those, but I'd get another in a heart beat)
Santa Cruz Bullit 
Corsair Konig 

If i got a big check though, I'd probably buy a solid used bike for a good deal and then spend a chunk of it for a whistler trip.. And put whatever is left over in a savings account.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

brands to consider:

knolly
or
pivot
or
titus


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

davec113 said:


> 3. non-dw Turner DHR


Good call.

I like that new Morewood too.


----------



## Dodgysam (May 1, 2009)

I dont know what model this is but i know its nicolai and i know iv wanted it since the first time i saw this pic!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Dodgysam said:


> I dont know what model this is but i know its nicolai and i know iv wanted it since the first time i saw this pic!


That's a german wwII tank!!


----------



## huckinmeat (Apr 19, 2004)

i love the super monster with the hook worms. thats going to be my next urban rig.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dodgysam said:


> I dont know what model this is but i know its nicolai and i know iv wanted it since the first time i saw this pic!


WTF? Did they build this for some world-record breaking stair-huck to flat or something?

Nice street bike...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

not to kink your style but it looks like something someone built in ww1 in there garage. but to each there own. for the op find a unit going to make a rotation over to the gan or iraq and re up there. tax free baby and lump sum...lol


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Other things to consider. 

Barracks. I assume you ll be staying in the barracks and keep in mind your bike will also have to stay in the room with you. Theft is a pretty big problem on base. Just cause you re enlisted doesnt mean any thing is safe. Most of the doors in my battalion (common all through the base) could be opened just by pushing on them whether they were locked or not. 

Also if you re going to be deployed or on ship (or sub) for 6+ months a year where will you store the bike? I think base supply used to handle storage but things were always coming up damaged or "missing" I wouldnt trust a $200 TV to them never mind a $2000+ bike.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Would have to be a nicolai ion g-boxx 2 for dh and a nicolai helius tfr for freeride all built with the best offerings from sram.avid,rockshox with a dash of i9 bling


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

DH : santa cruz v10 / intense 951 / intense m6
FR : knolly v-tach


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> I'd put it in the bank and save it for a house.
> 
> Or spend it on hookers and blow.


+1 all those are reasonable.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd save it, but if we're speaking in pure fantasy, I'd get one of these in no particular order:

1. Something from Knolly. Something bigger than my RFX. The DH Proto looks HOT.
2. Perhaps wait it out on the new DW RFX
3. Lapierre Froggy or the DH









4. Look into something from Corsair. They look different enough on the take of the mountain bike to be really interesting.

Lots of good stuff out there...


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

From DH rigs ex. equo:
Evil Revolt
Nicolai ION ST
Banshee Legend:









All on boss suspension and new deemax wheels, with 760mm flat bars and new saint brakes.

From FR bikes:
intense ss in works red with bos 160mm fork and bos air shock (will be available in some time)
or if sth bigger than cove std or canfield jedi used with an SC fork (bos sc thing or totem coil)


----------

